# EF M 11-22 from Vistek



## FunPhotons (Jul 24, 2013)

My lens is shipping today to the U.S! I'll update with initial thoughts when I get it in 4-5 days. 

These two lenses and the EOS M is a pretty potent small package I can take anywhere.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 27, 2013)

Got the lens, came in a couple days from the East to the West coasts. 

Nice lens! Feels less "pointy" than the 18-55. It's not much but the slightly wider 55 versus 52 and slightly shorter length add up to make it seem more balanced and a better fit to the camera body. Of course that's the retracted size, when "deployed" it's much longer. Otherwise beautifully built like the other two lenses. I love the design of these lenses, totally sleek and minimalistic. 

Pictures look great otherwise, as a package much nicer than my 5DmII + 16-35 (this is 18-35mm equivalent I believe). Haven't done extensive comparisons but the IQ of the 5DmII is of course better, but the 16-35 has distortions left and right compared to this one which seems to be pretty flat field across the board. 

Combined with the 18-55 this is a killer combination.


----------



## BL (Jul 28, 2013)

wow that's great to know! i too use a 5D along with the 16-35 II and have been considering the 11-22 for the M

would it be too much trouble to see comparison images with the 5D vs M @ 11mm and 22mm (18mm and 35mm respectively FF)

many thanks in advance!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 28, 2013)

BL said:


> wow that's great to know! i too use a 5D along with the 16-35 II and have been considering the 11-22 for the M
> 
> would it be too much trouble to see comparison images with the 5D vs M @ 11mm and 22mm (18mm and 35mm respectively FF)
> 
> many thanks in advance!



I did some test shots but they aren't useful. Both look the same, except the M exposes to the right. Without pixel peeping I'm not noticing anything much different in informal shots. 

The M is now my favorite kit. I'm shooting the most with it as the combination of capabilities, IQ, features and size. Having a viewfinder is nice, especially when outside, but having a screen makes it great to shoot odd angles. Only problem is carrying it, I don't have a good solution for that.


----------



## BL (Jul 29, 2013)

haha no worries, thanks for validating

just sold the 16-35 anyway. the M is my new low ISO, tripod mounted landscape camera.

can't wait to get my hands on the 11-22


----------

